# Javascript Laufzeile & Mozilla/Netscape Navigator



## Falky (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,
Ich habe eine Laufzeile in Javascript programmiert bzw. mir einfach Quelltext von Tutorials kopiert 
Das Problem:
Im IE funktioniert die textfeldbasierende Zeile einwandfrei, aber in Mozilla bleibt die Zeile willkürlich stehen!
Quelltext:
[green]
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>JavaScript - Übungen</TITLE>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
// Hier beginnen die JavaScript-Anweisungen

  // Lauftext. Nicht zu kurz, die Eingabezeile ist lang!
  var txt = "Einen schönen guten Morgen allerseits!   Einen schönen guten Morgen allerseits!   ";
  // Verzoegerungszeit in ms
  var tim = 150;

  function lauftext() {
    // Lauftext in Textfeld
    window.document.forms[0].elements[0].value = txt;
    window.document.forms[0].elements[1].value = txt;
    // Lauftext um ein Zeichen nach links schieben
    txt = txt.substring(1, txt.length) + txt.substring(0, 1);
    // Timeout fuer naechste Ausgabe setzen
    window.setTimeout("lauftext()", tim);
  }

// Hier enden die JavaScript-Anweisungen
// -->
</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY onLoad="lauftext();">
<H2>JavaScript - Übungen</H2>
<HR>
<PRE>
Lauftext im Textfeld
</PRE>
<HR>
<P>
<!-- 1. Formular mit Eingabefeldern 0 und 1 fuer Lauftext -->
<FORM>
<INPUT TYPE="text" VALUE="" SIZE=40>
<P>
<INPUT TYPE="text" VALUE="" SIZE=40>
</FORM>
<P>
<HR>
</BODY>
</HTML>
[/green]


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

welchen Mozilla verwendest du? Bei mir (Mozilla 1.2.1) klappts problemlos...

bye


----------



## Falky (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Hallo,
> 
> welchen Mozilla verwendest du? Bei mir (Mozilla 1.2.1) klappts problemlos...
> ...



Den Neusten, also 1.4 !


----------



## Falky (1. Juli 2003)

*o_0*

Hmmm, und jetzt?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (1. Juli 2003)

Firebird 0.6 macht's auch perfekt. Und der basiert auf dem 1.4er. Bist du sicher, dass du JavaScript aktiviert hast? Auch wenn's blöd klingt, aber die Frage drängt sich gradezu auf .

Fluke


----------



## Falky (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fluke _
> *Firebird 0.6 macht's auch perfekt. Und der basiert auf dem 1.4er. Bist du sicher, dass du JavaScript aktiviert hast? Auch wenn's blöd klingt, aber die Frage drängt sich gradezu auf .
> 
> Fluke *



Javascript ist aktiviert.
Wegen dem Browser, ich arbeite zur Zeit in ner Firma (Praktikum) und die Laufzeile ist für einen Kunden.
Daher muss das ganze auf allen gängigen Browsern laufen.


----------

